# Guitar repair course @ Conestoga College



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Has anybody taken this course (both levels 1 & 2) and can offer some *ahem* feedback on it? I've seriously been thinking about this, but it's not cheap and it's an hours drive each way for me. I am not thinking of starting a business, but I'd LOVE to do my own work and maybe create my own guitar some day.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Very interesting - I wasn't aware of this course - thanks for posting


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> Has anybody taken this course (both levels 1 & 2) and can offer some *ahem* feedback on it? I've seriously been thinking about this, but it's not cheap and it's an hours drive each way for me. I am not thinking of starting a business, but I'd LOVE to do my own work and maybe create my own guitar some day.


What do you want to learn?
What tools do you presently own?
Does "create my own guitar" mean build a partscaster or something more complex?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If that is the course taught by Mike McConville, it's probably worth it. I have wanted to take his course for a long time but could never afford it. He is very VERY highly regarded.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if Homer Watson’s house / studio is still there. Went to a lot of parties there way back when Mike the Potter had the place. It’s near Coconut College out by the 401.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I wonder if Homer Watson’s house / studio is still there. Went to a lot of parties there way back when Mike the Potter had the place. It’s near Coconut College out by the 401.


It is still there. About | Hours & Admission | Homer Watson House & Gallery


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> If that is the course taught by Mike McConville, it's probably worth it. I have wanted to take his course for a long time but could never afford it. He is very VERY highly regarded.


Mike is no longer teaching it. Dwayne King, owner of the Guitar Corner in Kitchener, is teaching.

The last time my friend @Hamstrung and I spoke to Mike, he was planning to move to Ottawa.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The course also covers design, hence create my own. I've put together a partscaster in the past and last year I thoroughly enjoyed building a Solo Music Tele style kit. I don't know electrics or electronics, and this course would be an introduction to that, as well as upkeep or repair of my own gear. Also, it sounds fun. I do realize gas and time are inherent in taking a course outside of London, but this is in the idea phase for now.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Conestoga College Guitar Repair and Design level 1 | Guitars | London | Kijiji

If the link works for me. 

This is level 2 of the course, as I believe level 1 has started already. 
Guitar Repair and Design Level II | Continuing Education | Conestoga College


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The price has gone up a couple of hundred dollars I see.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> The course also covers design, hence create my own.


I think your idea of "design" might possibly vary from what is offered 
QUOTE: ...."an overview of the basic _physics and design of the various members of the guitar family _will also be covered". END OF QUOTE

However, I'm sure the course would be educational and fun.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’d take it just for fun.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Mohawk College in Hamilton, actually Stoney Creek campus has an Acoustic Guitar building 1 & 2 course, as well as Electric guitar building course. I believe they are a 12 week semester 1 day a week for 3 hrs. The Acoustic is taught by a full time guitar builder at F Bass in Hamilton. I believe they are about $300, maybe slightly more. I teach a CE course at the other campus, so I get a discount. I pay $50. I usually sign up for every semester and just use the tools.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

If you have some time to get away and really wanted to know how to build a guitar from scratch, you could take one of these courses in Winnipeg. Everything from 2-day setup classes to 5 week acoustic guitar building courses are offered, with a couple options in-between for electric guitars. (I've never taken one, but apparently he has been offering these for years now.)

Guitar Building School & Luthier Training


----------



## timtheshredder (Feb 15, 2019)

Interesting. I didn't know this existed. Going to have to check this place out. Thanks for posting this


----------



## jamie980 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey there, I took the course's' few years ago, when Mike was doing it. I thought it was excellent, and learned a lot. The building part, was mainly about how different guitars are made, and some discussion about how to build (don't remember much about building). Mike is great and will give you as much info you want, and you can bring anything in to mess with, and fully explain how to do it and why.

As for the fella doing it now, I have no idea about the teaching. I have talked to him very briefly at his store, he's definitely NOT Mike. 

In the past I heard that guitar corner was a good place to have work done, so maybe he's good, but I'm not sure I wold have signed up if he was teaching it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@jamie980 Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy being here and will post often.

Would this interest you? Hope you will consider it.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/breakfast-in-kitchener.231578/

I met Mike a few times through my friend @Hamstrung (who also took courses with Mike...possibly you met at a course?..who knows). His 'little' (re: square footage) repair shop in Stratford was a blast to visit.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

If you really want to make a trip out of a course. There is a great guitar builder offering two week courses in Malaysia. His name is Jeffrey Yong and he has won multiple luthiery contests with his creations using local atypical guitar building woods. Here is a link. This is one of my bucket list items. Jeff Yong Guitar Building Course

Cheers Peter.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are 2 week courses in Canada as well.


----------

